# Fly Tying Material and Equipment



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Selling all of my fly tying stuff: marabou (chartreuse, red, blue, cream, yellow, burnt orange), hare dubbing (olive, yellow, brown, olive dunn, dark olive, crystal tan, dirty yellow, gray, orange), chenille, (brown, uv pearl, gray black),leach yarn, rubber legs (blue, red, green), flash (pearl), variety pack of feathers, saddle hackle (white, grey, brown), buck tail (black, green), deer hair (natural, black, green, yellow), elk hair (natural), rabbit strip (black green, yellow orange black, black blue white), assorted hooks, thread (black, brown, olive copper wire), wax, head cement, scissors, whip finisher, solder, feather clamp, eyes, clamp you use for the hooks. I will take picture later. Asking $100. Located in Logan.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Sold


----------

